# What is a good inexpensive 243



## harwood39 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, i know this has been covered many times. But I havent really found any god straight answers. I have just found so mny mixed feelings about the remington 770 and the Stevens... Whats everyones take? I know the 770 is not the 700... I just dont wanna spend so much on the rifle right now as it will mostly be used just for yotes. I have an enfeild 303 for bigger game.

Or should i go with a 223 or 22-250? i just dont have that good cyote gun yet.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think the Weatherby Vanguard is a great, inexpensive gun. I got mine new for under 400.

223 and 22-250 are great. 243 is fine if you want a coyote/deer combo gun.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> I think the Weatherby Vanguard is a great, inexpensive gun.


2nd.


----------



## harwood39 (Nov 25, 2008)

i like the package idea that wetherby has. already set up. ready to go with the case and scope.

msrp is 525 so i need to see what they sell for t schels, but im sure it will be lower. seeing how most guns dont sell as high as msrp.


----------



## sigcopper (Dec 31, 2007)

.243 savage with an accutrigger. Love mine.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Harwood you will not go wrong with the Weatherby. I love mine and the next centerfile rifle I get will be another one.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

been looking for something the same.. .good quality and good price.. Marlin XS7 .. as soon as I find one I'm buying it. The XL7 sure got good reviews.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I saw one of those XL7...I thought they looked similar to the Vangaurds. I would consider buying one. I have a Marlin 22 mag and its a good gun. Not a XL7 but I like what Marlin has to offer.


----------



## pbmules5309 (Nov 27, 2006)

I would go with a Stevens model 200. You can get one at Walmart for around $300 and they seem to shoot pretty well out of the box for the price you pay. Their only downfall is the trigger is stiff but you can fix that if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have heard lots of good things about the Stevens.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Savage is a good inexpensive gun with great accuracy.


----------



## clemsonguy81 (Dec 12, 2008)

savage is very good and if you hunt larger game getta 30-06


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

If you are strictly yote hunting I would definately go with a .223 or .22-250 before a .243


----------



## redwingnut22 (Jan 1, 2006)

I just bought a Stevens in .223. It has been a great investment. Very accurate. It is made by Savage Arms, so you know it's good, look at the bottom of the hand grip by the trigger guard, it will show the Savage Indian logo, and say Savage Arms Co. Stevens just has a different stock, and does not come with the accutrigger option. Very good gun! I think I bought mine for around $300.00! If your on a budget, get a cheaper gun, but more expensive optics!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

redwingnut22 said:


> It is made by Savage Arms, so you know it's good


I'm gonna have to disagree. They make an O.K. product, but they are made cheap. Yes, they have pretty good accuracy and the accu-trigger is awesome, but the stock is crap, the action sucks, and the scope it comes with is mediocre at best. But I am impressed by their accuracy for the price, I just hate how they handle.


----------



## ODB (Nov 30, 2008)

Tika T3 lite


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

H&r handi rifle.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Stevens are OK for the money. Were it me (which it ain't) I would shop for a Remington 700 used. I would also stick with the 243 as a duel youte deer gun.

 Al


----------



## redwingnut22 (Jan 1, 2006)

I think I bought mine for around $300.00! If your on a budget, get a cheaper gun, but more expensive optics!

Read above and tell me if you can get a Remington, Savage, Tika, or any other brand of gun that shoots as well for the price. Notice I said if your on a budget get a cheaper gun, but more expensive optics! He also said he did not want to spend a lot of money on a gun just to use for yotes. So I would assume it would be a budget gun. That is why you would put the extra money you would spend on a Remington or other brand, into the optics.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

WILLIAMS GUNSIGHT COMPANY
USED RIFLES
1-800-530-9028

Here are some examples of what can be found used from the above dealer.
If you were looking for a 7mm Remington mag Savage or Remington there are a lot more to chose from.
While the scopes on the ones listed below are not what some consider top of the line they will work just fine till money is in hand for the more expencive stuff.

You just need a FFL or know some one with one to recieve the rifle for you.

USED REMINGTON 700 243 E6675452 SYN W/SIM 3X10 $425.00

USED SAVAGE 110 243WIN E906911 W/B&L 4X12 $375.00

I have bought several rifles and shot guns from Williams and have found them to be honest in how they discribe a gun.

 Al


----------

